# The new no purchasing project: NNPP



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The original "No Purchasing Project" was mostly a success. I didn't buy nearly as much stuff for awhile, and I listened to loads of stuff that I'd bought but not listened to yet.

So, I'm starting again, a new NPP, the NNPP. The terms are: I will reward myself with $1k of purchases if I: 

- manage not to make any purchases for the next 2 months (until March 24th); 
- and then make only minimal purchases until I've: 
- finished listening to my recent purchases;
- listened to the Lumières box and the DHM 50th anniversary box; 
- listened to 225 other hours of music that I've selected, most of which is really famous stuff, some of which I've had a long time and heard often but not for the past 5 months (during which time I was often focused on the NPP and new purchases). 

As some amateur cheerleaders say when they begin a routine: "OK! Let's Go!"


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I know that's a month ahead of schedule, but it sounds to me like you should take a slightly different angle to this - "give up" purchasing music for *lent*...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, that's an interesting suggestion! I'll think about it. 

It doesn't align my purposes (to help me discipline my purchasing and listen to the music that I already have) as neatly, but it does have that religious element to it, and I like that.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

i've been doing that kind of thing since start of this year.

originally i wanted to not purchase anything.

but now have decided to still buy the odd cd, or 2 cd set, etc. i've never been into boxed sets, big ones.

i am aiming to focus my few purchases on our own australian composers. i can legitimise that in a way as i don't have a huge amount of my own country's music on cd. we have some great talent here in the classical realm and i've only scratched the surface in some ways.

but as for things that are not aussie, i will try not to buy anything for this year.

like you science, i have a backlog of things i bought last year and haven't listened to yet. a good deal are brand new, some are second hand purchases. i have been getting into them, "first listens" for past couple of weeks. it's a matter of headspace as well as time and all that stuff. i don't like to listen to something if i can't give it a good deal of attention, i don't like to use music as background music generally speaking.

well i wish you good on your endeavour and i think it's a good idea, why else would you buy all those cd's if you don't listen to them?...


----------

